# :D Finally released



## Momma_Wolf (Oct 19, 2011)

Well for the last couple weeks my platy fry have been in an empty 10 gallon tank in a breeding trap with a filter, heater, gravel, plants, ect. well today they finally graduated and got released into the whole tank  and its a good thing too cause i found 5 more newborns in my main tank  its baby central lol rather exciting.


----------



## Fish Kid 808 (May 30, 2011)

Congrats on the new fry.


----------



## Momma_Wolf (Oct 19, 2011)

Fish Kid 808 said:


> Congrats on the new fry.


thanks i just gotta keep my eyes out cause one of my females is quite gravid and i think she might pop soon :razz: so we will see what happens might have to post a craigslist add soon lol


----------

